# Cork size



## Broge5 (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm about to put a port style in some Belissmo bottles I picked up on Craigslist. I have used about 10 of them for splits so far, but I noticed today on George's site that he recommends to use #7 or #8 corks. I have been using the same #9 that I was using with the full size bottles. Is this bad?


----------



## novalou (Dec 8, 2013)

Broge5 said:


> I'm about to put a port style in some Belissmo bottles I picked up on Craigslist. I have used about 10 of them for splits so far, but I noticed today on George's site that he recommends to use #7 or #8 corks. I have been using the same #9 that I was using with the full size bottles. Is this bad?



If you have a corker for #9's, use those.


----------



## MrKevin (Dec 8, 2013)

#9 corks have a slightly larger diameter, so if you have a floor corker or are able to get them inserted, use them of course. #9's are all I use, I like to store most my wine for long periods of time.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 8, 2013)

all things cork..

http://www.pressedforwine.com/equipment/corks.shtml/


----------



## Broge5 (Dec 8, 2013)

Good. I'm using a floor corker, Portuguese I think. No problem getting them in the bottles.


----------



## Broge5 (Dec 8, 2013)

James, thanks for the link


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 8, 2013)

Yes #9, thats what I always use.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 8, 2013)

Agree, especially with a Port wine that could be around for ~5 years or more depending on how much you make.


----------



## homer (Dec 15, 2013)

Insert a dime,
use a nine.

If the dimes too tight,
use an eight or it'll be a fight.


OK a poet I ain't. bk


----------

